# angolans python's hatched



## bussers (Jul 16, 2011)

my angolans hatched begining of this week hatched 5 out off 6 very pleased with result it being my first atempt at breeding these.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice one geezer, love Angolans


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on your success all hatchies are cute, well done.


----------



## bussers (Jul 16, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Nice one geezer, love Angolans





Smithers said:


> Congrats on your success all hatchies are cute, well done.


cheers


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 16, 2011)

They look so cool! Congrats!

They look fat and healthy. 
They kinda look like a Bredli x Ball Python LOL


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 16, 2011)

Pics of the parents? The babies look gorgeous, congrats


----------



## hugsta (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on you new babies, lovely animals for sure.


----------



## Stevec (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome mate, well done on the hatch rate. Angolans are one of my favourites, I wish I had worked with then over there.

Steve


----------



## ozziepythons (Jul 16, 2011)

They are absolute treasures, you are so very lucky to keep and breed Angolan Pythons. With such a small clutch you could easily keep them all. Thanks for keeping us updated with the clutch and its progression to hatching, it was well worth it from the pics. Congratulations!


----------



## lgotje (Jul 16, 2011)

wicked


----------



## bussers (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for all your kind comment's and here's a few pic's of adult's as requested by nighthawk


----------



## Retta4jungles (Jul 18, 2011)

congratulations, they are beautiful,very healthy looking.


----------



## bussers (Jul 28, 2011)

a few pic's now they've had their first shed


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 28, 2011)

wow, Real Beautiful.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh wow, they are spectacular snakes! Gotta see some of those if I ever get to the UK to visit a mate of mine


----------



## bussers (Jul 28, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Oh wow, they are spectacular snakes! Gotta see some of those if I ever get to the UK to visit a mate of mine


bring some rough scales if you come over i'll do you a trade for some
I WISH :lol:


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 28, 2011)

bussers said:


> bring some rough scales if you come over i'll do you a trade for some
> I WISH :lol:



haha like the only snake you cant buy!

mwahaha i have one =] but the colours on your angolians are so gorgeous!


----------



## bussers (Jul 28, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> haha like the only snake you cant buy!
> 
> mwahaha i have one =] but the colours on your angolians are so gorgeous!


cheer's
i'll have some roughies one day think there's some legal one's in the state's so hopefully a few will get over here in time fingers crossed


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 29, 2011)

bussers said:


> cheer's
> i'll have some roughies one day think there's some legal one's in the state's so hopefully a few will get over here in time fingers crossed



aww the one thing we have that you guys dont =[


----------



## graedesire (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful lil critters, thanks for sharing. Love the look of them for sure!


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2011)

great looking little snakes there mate. thanks for sharing


----------



## bussers (Jul 30, 2011)

graedesire said:


> Beautiful lil critters, thanks for sharing. Love the look of them for sure!





byron_moses said:


> great looking little snakes there mate. thanks for sharing


cheers


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 31, 2011)

bussers said:


> bring some rough scales if you come over i'll do you a trade for some
> I WISH :lol:



I'll stash them in my pants. They'll believe a little woman has trouser snakes, right?
... Right...?
.... (_what's a trouser snake again...?_)


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 31, 2011)

bussers said:


> a few pic's now they've had their first shed


Wicked animals


----------

